# Free Wedding Disaster!



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

So a friend of mine had a friend shoot her wedding for free and she just got the pictures back and showed me....first off the wedding was 6 months ago.  So she called me to ask what I thought and showed me the images because she thought they didn't look good.  Yeah they are terrible.  Her friend used a D80 with a 28-200mm 3.8-5.6 lens and she had the camera on SMALL JPG.  All the images are 2.5 MP jpg (1900 x 1200) and underexposed.  The files are 300k each!!!!!  I feel so bad for her.  She asked me to do the wedding and I declined because of the free part and she is a friend both of which spell disaster.  The images are not even salvageable.  I pulled a few up in LR and they were all 1.5-2 stops underexposed and that is before we talk about skill.  Now she doesn't know what to do because it is a friend...

I guess this is a perfect example of why you don't do weddings for friends for free and even more so when you don't know what you are doing.

So glad I didn't do it!

I would post examples but they aren't my images.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I guess she got what she paid for.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 18, 2013)

Some people don't see the value of wedding photography until they get their wedding shot for free by a newbie and it bites them in the ass.


----------



## Tee (Jan 18, 2013)

It's ok to feel bad as a friend but what the heck was she expecting?  I bet the bride told her friend "We're not looking for anything over the top, just pictures we can remember".  Then the wedding day is over and things return to normal and when the pictures arrive they get all upset.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 18, 2013)

Lynch mob. It is the only way.

Seriously though I don't know what to say. I mean...she could sue her friend I guess if she didn't sign a contract but since it was a free job I'm not sure how that would go over.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 18, 2013)

She should pay someone to salvage what can be salvaged. 1900x1200 isn't the end of the world, it just won't survive going very big. If nothing else you can make some interesting collage from the results, which might well capture some of the feeling of the day.

Then she should pay someone to reshoot a couple important images. Get back into the clothes and do a couple portraits.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2013)

Tee said:


> It's ok to feel bad as a friend but what the heck was she expecting?  I bet the bride told her friend "We're not looking for anything over the top, just pictures we can remember".  Then the wedding day is over and things return to normal and when the pictures arrive they get all upset.



well, they DID get pictures they will remember....just not in a good way.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Lynch mob. It is the only way.
> 
> Seriously though I don't know what to say. I mean...she could sue her friend I guess if she didn't sign a contract but since it was a free job I'm not sure how that would go over.



Sue her for what? That is like you coming over to my house for dinner and I tell you I can't cook, but you eat it anyways. For FREE!


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Well, I guess she got what she paid for.



True story.



o hey tyler said:


> Some people don't see the value of wedding photography until they get their wedding shot for free by a newbie and it bites them in the ass.



Yep and it is their "One day."  For mine we got what we paid for too....but we paid good money 



rexbobcat said:


> Lynch mob. It is the only way.



Seems fitting...I will suggest that...


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> She should pay someone to salvage what can be salvaged. 1900x1200 isn't the end of the world, it just won't survive going very big. If nothing else you can make some interesting collage from the results, which might well capture some of the feeling of the day.
> 
> Then she should pay someone to reshoot a couple important images. Get back into the clothes and do a couple portraits.



Yeah a reshoot could at least get the portraits to be nice.  I am not familiar with Nikon but I would say it had to be on the small coarse setting.  They look absolutely terrible.  On my screen they look like a 200% zoom.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2013)

in all seriousness...I wouldn't rub their noses in it. since you said they weren't happy with the pictures, they obviously know they made a mistake, and given that it was their wedding day and not just some random photo shoot that they can do over, im sure they feel bad enough without the "I told you so's". hopefully it was a lesson learned. sometimes a friend with a camera works out well, if that friend is skilled. sometimes, not so much. chalk it up to a lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

Exactly why I don't do weddings. The stakes are too high. I like to take my time and go slow.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2013)

Scuba said:


> Now she doesn't know what to do because it is a friend...


She simply thanks the friend for the photos. Learns a lesson, and carries on with life.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> She should pay someone to salvage what can be salvaged. 1900x1200 isn't the end of the world, it just won't survive going very big. If nothing else you can make some interesting collage from the results, which might well capture some of the feeling of the day.
> 
> Then she should pay someone to reshoot a couple important images. Get back into the clothes and do a couple portraits.



This.  

If she really cares that is.  Call it a hunch, but if she really stops to think about it, outside of a single bridal portrait she can put on the mantel (or more importantly on hubby's desk at work), most likely if she really thinks about it, she doesn't really really (really) care.

When salvaging underexposed, she may have to take the whole lot to b&w and use filters and increased contrast to make the noise look like "artsy film grain".  1900x1200 ain't a D800, but its more or less what my D1 had, I printed lots of 8x10's from it back in the dark ages.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Lynch mob. It is the only way.
> ...



LOL.  If the bride ever makes noises about suing, send her this.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh don't get me wrong, I am very sympathetic towards the couple.  Different story on here as I knew it was a bad idea.  Before the wedding I advised against it so I am not going to say anything like I told you so.  She knows they are screwed up and I can only imagine how that feels.  I offered to try and help but I don't think the images can be salvaged for anything larger then a 4x6...maybe.  She tried to have a 5x7 printed and it looked grainy.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > She should pay someone to salvage what can be salvaged. 1900x1200 isn't the end of the world, it just won't survive going very big. If nothing else you can make some interesting collage from the results, which might well capture some of the feeling of the day.
> ...



D80 not D800....and it was on the small setting, I looked it up on Nikon's website the resolution matches exactly.  Oh and looked at EXIF for the camera model.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 18, 2013)

This is EXACTLY the reason that I turned down an offer to shoot a friends wedding even before we mentioned money. I do not want any part of screwing up a moment in time like that. I gave him a suggestion for a photographer that we both know and told him that I would be glad to second for that person if they wanted me to help. (I'll gladly gain some experience that way.)


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont feel sorry.  Maybe only a little bit.


----------



## Overread (Jan 18, 2013)

It's terribly easy to undervalue a skill when you don't know anything much about it (double so if the media and marketing are bombarding you daily with how "EASY" this skill is).


That said you could try to get some prints done after adjusting the files, though as said it might be hard to get them enlarged. If she still has the dress you could always agree to do some portrait photos or something just to tide things over (they won't be "wedding" photos but they will be something better )


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 18, 2013)

its probably not a big deal anyway...we have something like a 50% divorce rate here in the US. im sure the second or third wedding will turn out much better.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 18, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> its probably not a big deal anyway...we have something like a 50% divorce rate here in the US. im sure the second or third wedding will turn out much better.



If they're happily married, they don't really need the pictures to remind them.

And if they're not happily married, then they absolutely don't need the pictures to remind them.


----------



## tedfoto (Jan 18, 2013)

#1:  I would fault the photog for misrepresenting themselves as having even a basic understanding of camera settings (small jpegs!!).  Everybody has to start somewhere, I know...but letting your ambition ruin someone's (first ;] ) wedding is immoral.  I don't know if it was just nervousness, or overconfidence maybe...If it's THAT BAD, just shoot on green mode lol!
#2:  How much emotional investment could the bride have had in the photography if they were unwilling to pay a dime for such a "special" moment?  Having buyer's remorse just makes no sense when you weren't willing to pay in the first place.
#3:  I think doing weddings for friends/family is perfectly acceptable given that both parties' expectations are in check.  The client/friend has looked at the photog/friend's work, even if it's only a few un-wedding related shots.  The photog is open about exactly how little experience they have, and any possible areas of weakness that there may be.  They talk about the bare minimum that they want to accomplish (a shot at the altar, pics of each table, etc.).  People get their starts from friends and family in all types of vocations...this one doesn't have to be any different.  But this photog/client were not on the same page.  Just my 200 cents!


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

She had seen her previous work and didn't have really high expectations.  The biggest problem is the resolution.  She was that type of person who just wanted snapshots essentially.  These images are unusable for 4x6 prints in my opinion.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 18, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Lynch mob. It is the only way.







kathythorson said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Lynch mob. It is the only way.
> ...



HAHA! Love it.  And agree.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Scuba said:
> 
> 
> > Now she doesn't know what to do because it is a friend...
> ...




Also agree.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Lynch mob. It is the only way.
> ...



That's what I'm saying. 

She CAN sue her friend, but that doesn't mean that anything will come of it. Anybody can file a lawsuit for basically anything. Whether or not that lawsuit is legitimate and actually goes to court is a different matter.


----------



## leeroix (Jan 18, 2013)

is there a link to these photos?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 18, 2013)

Scuba said:


> nycphotography said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Sorry, I didn't mean it literally wasn't a D800... I meant "while it's not 35MP..."


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

leeroix said:


> is there a link to these photos?



No link.  I saw them in my laptop.  They were given on a flash drive.  I can't post them as there are not mine.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 18, 2013)

Did she use any on FB? Link to any images?


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 18, 2013)

Tell her to have them all processed as best as can be done to mimic ISO 400 and then have them printed in B&W.

They'll look fairly authentic and she have an 'Artsy' album.




And then she can pay you for the maternity and baby photos.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

leeroix said:


> is there a link to these photos?



Yes. Yes. We want a LINK!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, cuz that ALWAYS ends well.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 18, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Yeah, cuz that ALWAYS ends well.



Let's all take this literally and push for the link to the photos!


----------



## Andrei_316 (Jan 18, 2013)

I understand it being ''free'', but if I was the friend I wouldn't take a risk going into something big like this, I understand if it is like a birthday party but not a wedding especially if I did't know what I was doing. I actually just photographed my aunt's wedding for fun and practice, I had a great time ,and even knowing I wasn't the only one shooting I still got scared, she had her own photographers and it was actually pretty cool talking to 40 year olds when your 13  

Lesson learned I guess?

P.S Also want to see those photos, I want to see how they look like


----------



## Scuba (Jan 18, 2013)

I can try and get a link on Monday.  I am out of town for the weekend.  I will have to upload them somewhere first because I don't see her posting them to fb anytime soon.


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 18, 2013)

I read a few and then skimmed, then skipped, so sorry if redundant. 

You can help your friend out.  Fake it.  If she don't have dress, rent one, he rent tux, pose a few "bridal" shots for them.  Not the same, but only they and you will know, and they can have a few big prints for wall anyway.  Easy to help them out in that regard.

I liked on Tylers post back on page one, and just to reitterate, I preach this every day almost.  Even at work when local photogs come in with chit work or learners who like to talk about a wedding they are doing for free for their friend to learn on.  I tell them how it's going to end, some listen, some don't.  Yeah, I do it tactfully, but sometimes you just wanna grab their neck while you say "Stop hurting America".  lol.   

It amazes me how clueless people still are about what it takes to be a real photog, and a wedding photog at that.


----------



## Tee (Jan 18, 2013)

I love a good train wreck as much as the next person but I don't think there's anything to be gained by posting the images.  You've told us everything we need to know and we're commiserating along with you and the bride.  

One question, though.  How does the friend/photographer feel about the final product.  Like, is she totally aloof and thinks she knocked it out of the ballpark?  If she waited six months to give them to her was it because she was afraid of the reaction?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd have to think it too 6 months because either she didn't know how to get pictures off the camera... or more likely she was just too embarassed to show them.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know how the photographer feels about the images.  I will have to find out. I know she got pregnant since the wedding which may have delayed the pictures. 

I would help her out but I haven't done much in the way of portrait work so I wouldn't feel comfortable.  Doesn't make sense to try and learn something new while trying to fix a big screw up by someone else new.  She still doesn't have the money to pay anyone now for the make up portraits either.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 19, 2013)

Did anyone else at the wedding take a camera? I typically bring my camera when invited to a wedding. On a couple of occasions, my pictures ended up being the make-up photos. One, years ago, the Lab that the Professional Photographer used ruined all of the negatives. It happens, and worse then this.

The suggestion to salvage some of the images is the best yet, but someone with some good Photoshop skills is required. Ask your friend to post some images.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 19, 2013)

Scuba said:


> I don't know how the photographer feels about the images.  I will have to find out. I know she got pregnant since the wedding which may have delayed the pictures.
> 
> I would help her out but I haven't done much in the way of portrait work so I wouldn't feel comfortable.  Doesn't make sense to try and learn something new while trying to fix a big screw up by someone else new.  She still doesn't have the money to pay anyone now for the make up portraits either.


Let it go.


----------



## Designer (Jan 19, 2013)

pixmedic has the right idea: Offer to do her first year anniversary.  Then she will have some pictures, and forgetting the wedding fiasco will be easier.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I think the best thing is to let it go too...nothing good can come from saying anything. The wedding is over and getting too upset won't make the pictures better.  I think she should get dressed up and get some formals taken and then get some great 1 year shots...just not from her friend.


----------

